# Complete switch-up since lockdown! Zaffiro and Major!



## DRAXXMENVONE (Jun 19, 2018)

Hey folks. After using a Gaggia Classic and Eureka Zenith for what seemed like an eternity, lockdown gave me time to really stalk bargains! Was looking for a small footprint E61 machine for a while and in the last couple of weeks bought this 14 year old Isomac Zaffiro that required a bit of attention from a member having previously been owned by another member. The grinder was an absolute steal from Facebook Marketplace which I picked up from a Turkish barbers shop in London. It looked positively haunted when i got it, partially down to the fact it was full of human hair. 🤢 Took a couple of weeks to completely strip it, refurbish it, spray it and mod it for single dosing. Managed to pick up some lovely Mazzer Ti burrs for it from eBay for £35!

Next job is to add a PID to the Zaffiro, restyle it slightly by adding satin black panels either side and I'm considering insulating the boiler with silicone foam.


----------



## CJV8 (Apr 8, 2019)

Lovely looking set up there!


----------



## Coffeeclog (Oct 24, 2018)

What kind of hopper/ lens hood is that on the Major?

Verstuurd vanaf mijn SM-G973F met Tapatalk


----------



## DRAXXMENVONE (Jun 19, 2018)

Coffeeclog said:


> What kind of hopper/ lens hood is that on the Major?
> 
> Verstuurd vanaf mijn SM-G973F met Tapatalk


It's a rubber camera lens hood combined with a couple of 3D prints of my own design. I'm hoping to sell a kit once it's refined. I'd like to make super jolly and mini versions eventually. There's a 3D printer catch under the doser to hold a bottomless portafilter in place too!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Coffeeclog (Oct 24, 2018)

Thanks for the reply, looks promising: keep us posted!

Verstuurd vanaf mijn SM-G973F met Tapatalk


----------



## John Yossarian (Feb 2, 2016)

Lovely setup!

You have no excuse not to enjoy great coffee anymore 🙂


----------



## Zeak (Jun 12, 2017)

Lovely! Never seen these Isomacs, but that switch panel is a steampunk's wet dream, love it


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

@DRAXXMENVONE Great to see the lens hood still doing the rounds on the mazzers, can't believe I did the first one almost 8 years ago. Well done on the major, great grinders can be had for little money.


----------



## Zeak (Jun 12, 2017)

coffeechap said:


> @DRAXXMENVONE Great to see the lens hood still doing the rounds on the mazzers, can't believe I did the first one almost 8 years ago. Well done on the major, great grinders can be had for little money.


little money + some hair


----------



## ChilledMatt (May 9, 2015)

It's looking really good Max! How are you getting on with temperature? Is the thermometer helping? I'm assuming you have to boost the temperature with the steam switch.

I also liked the switches. Their function was originally labelled but had partially worn away during ZiggyMarley's ownership. The remainder came off with my hours of polishing! Also, originally all three lights were red but I accidentally broke one whilst cleaning the internals. I could only source a green one quickly so went with that. Red ones are back in stock now at Ferrari Espresso, but I think it actually looks better for having one green one.

Sent from my SM-A705FN using Tapatalk


----------



## ZiggyMarley (Jan 9, 2019)

@DRAXXMENVONE

nice to see some good coffee coming out of the Zaffiro....


----------



## DRAXXMENVONE (Jun 19, 2018)

ChilledMatt said:


> It's looking really good Max! How are you getting on with temperature? Is the thermometer helping? I'm assuming you have to boost the temperature with the steam switch.
> 
> I also liked the switches. Their function was originally labelled but had partially worn away during ZiggyMarley's ownership. The remainder came off with my hours of polishing! Also, originally all three lights were red but I accidentally broke one whilst cleaning the internals. I could only source a green one quickly so went with that. Red ones are back in stock now at Ferrari Espresso, but I think it actually looks better for having one green one.
> 
> Sent from my SM-A705FN using Tapatalk


Aye. It's a fun machine! I'm still using the steam button to get up to brew temperature. Mr Shades has very kindly offered to put together a custom PID for me. I'll post in the group how that goes. 
I'm eventually going to swap out all of the switches and lights anyhoo. There are some really slick LED white circular lights from AliExpress I've seen which should look great. I'm also on the lookout for some two throw 12mm black rocker switches to replace the existing ones. I found some black rubber waterproof caps that fit over the existing ones very cheap so I'll see how they look. 
Ive ordered some 25mm water resistant MDF to make chunky satin black sides that'll be held on with neodymium magnets. Just trying to make the thing look a bit more badass to match my grinder. It's just something I have to get out of my system! 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DRAXXMENVONE (Jun 19, 2018)

ZiggyMarley said:


> @DRAXXMENVONE
> nice to see some good coffee coming out of the Zaffiro....


Mainly down to ChilledMatt's hard work! I'm mainly doing cosmetic stuff to it. It's a lovely wee machine though!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DRAXXMENVONE (Jun 19, 2018)

Zeak said:


> Lovely! Never seen these Isomacs, but that switch panel is a steampunk's wet dream, love it


Hey Zeak! I'm actually hoping to switch out the switches and lights for something more modern. Something like the ones pictured with a white colour. Trying to modernise the whole thing a bit!

In other news, my nickname when I was a kid was Zeek. Still occasionally sticks with me 30 years later!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DRAXXMENVONE (Jun 19, 2018)

coffeechap said:


> @DRAXXMENVONE Great to see the lens hood still doing the rounds on the mazzers, can't believe I did the first one almost 8 years ago. Well done on the major, great grinders can be had for little money.


I knew it was a member here who came up with the lens hood mod. Didn't know it was you! Well done. I've been refining it with a couple of 3D prints to make an airtight cap and anti-popcorning plunger!

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Zeak (Jun 12, 2017)

DRAXXMENVONE said:


> Hey Zeak! I'm actually hoping to switch out the switches and lights for something more modern. Something like the ones pictured with a white colour. Trying to modernise the whole thing a bit!
> 
> In other news, my nickname when I was a kid was Zeek. Still occasionally sticks with me 30 years later!
> 
> ...


Ha. I picked it up after watching The Faculty (Josh Hartnett's character) .)

I actually love those oldschool switches. Even Niche Zero has one.


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

Brings back memories, I used to own one over 20 years ago....one of my first prosumer machines. Nice to see them still in service from that era. Just need to change that old mercury bulb temperature sensor out and PID it. I did try tuning mine but it had a wide deadband and seemed to be a little unstable. It was simply part of the times and systems available at sensible prices back then. In fact I still have photos and notes of one I reviewed many years later...even produced a user guide if I remember rightly.

In my personal view, switching out the toggle switches for something more modern would spoil the retro charm of the machine. Of course if you said powder coating the body, front, cup warmer and repolishing the drip tray, plus a shiny set of new toggle switches....then you would be talking


----------



## Northern_Monkey (Sep 11, 2018)

Also really like the old school switches, even the Minima has them as well.

Definitely preferable to modern soft style non latching types since they don't play nice with timer plugs.

I would also say keep them as is, unless your are doing a full 100% overhaul like Dave was suggesting. Setup is looking good though! 👍


----------



## DRAXXMENVONE (Jun 19, 2018)

Northern_Monkey said:


> Also really like the old school switches, even the Minima has them as well.
> Definitely preferable to modern soft style non latching types since they don't play nice with timer plugs.
> I would also say keep them as is, unless your are doing a full 100% overhaul like Dave was suggesting. Setup is looking good though!


I'm just not into old school I'm afraid! I love classic but not retro! Love the E61 group as it's a classic that's sticking around but the rest of the machine looks a wee bit chintzy for my liking. I'm more of a skulls and robots kind of guy! I was really pleased the way my Mazzer turned out (basically black!) so somewhere vaguely in that direction!

Ideally I'd like to make it look a bit more brutalist like the look of a La Marzocco. Love them or hate them, they've definitely got their thing going on! I think the GS3 is a beautiful thing!

Whatever switches I use will definitely remain as toggle or rocker of some kind so I can continue to use a smart switch. Definitely not something digital. The ones I like above are simple push click but I need to find two-throw versions of those.

More as it happens!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DRAXXMENVONE (Jun 19, 2018)

DavecUK said:


> Brings back memories, I used to own one over 20 years ago....one of my first prosumer machines. Nice to see them still in service from that era. Just need to change that old mercury bulb temperature sensor out and PID it. I did try tuning mine but it had a wide deadband and seemed to be a little unstable. It was simply part of the times and systems available at sensible prices back then. In fact I still have photos and notes of one I reviewed many years later...even produced a user guide if I remember rightly.
> 
> In my personal view, switching out the toggle switches for something more modern would spoil the retro charm of the machine. Of course if you said powder coating the body, front, cup warmer and repolishing the drip tray, plus a shiny set of new toggle switches....then you would be talking


I was reading (I think) your guide to the Zaffiro last night! It's continued its onward journey with the machine!

I am planning on some kind of overall cosmetic overhaul but probably focussing on satin black chunky side panels rather than coating anything. I may also put a satin black panel under the switches and lights if I can find a material that won't melt!

I did a wee artists impression of the sides I'm hoping to add.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Blue_Cafe (Jun 22, 2020)

Those toggles are fab! :good:


----------



## ZiggyMarley (Jan 9, 2019)

DRAXXMENVONE said:


> I was reading (I think) your guide to the Zaffiro last night! It's continued its onward journey with the machine!
> 
> I am planning on some kind of overall cosmetic overhaul but probably focussing on satin black chunky side panels rather than coating anything. I may also put a satin black panel under the switches and lights if I can find a material that won't melt!
> 
> ...


 not my cup of char, makes it look like a cheapo chaved up car......


----------



## DRAXXMENVONE (Jun 19, 2018)

ZiggyMarley said:


> not my cup of char, makes it look like a cheapo chaved up car......


Exactly the look I was going for! 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

ZiggyMarley said:


> not my cup of char, makes it look like a cheapo chaved up car......


 Back in the day, Isomacs were considered extremely attractive machines...messy wiring but otherwise quite nice quality stuff. I really like the Isomac Relax (I think it was called) as well.....

I'll have to dig out my engineering notes for the Zaffiro if I scanned them in ,to see what recommendations I made to Isomac. You might want to make some of the changes?


----------



## DRAXXMENVONE (Jun 19, 2018)

DavecUK said:


> Back in the day, Isomacs were considered extremely attractive machines...messy wiring but otherwise quite nice quality stuff. I really like the Isomac Relax (I think it was called) as well.....
> I'll have to dig out my engineering notes for the Zaffiro if I scanned them in ,to see what recommendations I made to Isomac. You might want to make some of the changes?


That would be brilliant thanks DavecUK!
If I get on well with the PID I was wondering about adding a generic E61 pressure profiling paddle. I'd be interested to see what changes you thought might benefit the machine. 
Isomac Relax?!? I definitely prefer Zaffiro!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

Relax pulled a really good shot


----------



## DRAXXMENVONE (Jun 19, 2018)

DavecUK said:


> Relax pulled a really good shot


Oh! I thought you meant the Zaffiro was originally called the Relax! Just checked out the Relax. I've never seen one before. Quite a cute little thing!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

DRAXXMENVONE said:


> Oh! I thought you meant the Zaffiro was originally called the Relax! Just checked out the Relax. I've never seen one before. Quite a cute little thing!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 I tested, reviewed and wrote user guides for their whole range back in the day. Zaffiro, Venus, Tea, Relax Automatic and Millennium.


----------



## DRAXXMENVONE (Jun 19, 2018)

With a lot of help from the amazing and unbelievably patient Mr Shades, the Zaffiro is now up to date!

Haven't actually made a coffee yet!










Pre-cable management!


----------



## Zeak (Jun 12, 2017)

Yaaay! That pre cable management shot is a bit anxiety inducing .)


----------



## DRAXXMENVONE (Jun 19, 2018)

Zeak said:


> Yaaay! That pre cable management shot is a bit anxiety inducing .)


There were some stressful moments. I have to admit! 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DRAXXMENVONE (Jun 19, 2018)

Magic! Definitely more consistent between shots. Feels like I'm not having to make grind adjustments so often for sure. My 6mm silicone foam sheet just arrived so that's going on the boiler and some pipes next. Decided to reduce adding thick black panels to just wrapping the back and sides of the machine in black vinyl to match my grinder. Also got some lovely white LEDs coming from China to replace the current Christmas tree style ones. I've already added black switch covers which I'm really liking. I'll be interested to see how insulating the boiler affects power consumption and consistency. More as it happens!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ChilledMatt (May 9, 2015)

Seems to be coming along really nicely. With the temperature issues ironed out I want it back now.

Sent from my SM-A705FN using Tapatalk


----------



## DRAXXMENVONE (Jun 19, 2018)

ChilledMatt said:


> Seems to be coming along really nicely. With the temperature issues ironed out I want it back now.
> 
> Sent from my SM-A705FN using Tapatalk


Aw. It's a shame as you did all of the hard work fixing it up initially. Still got a few mods to go. You're welcome to swing by once the old covids are away and have a coffee!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DRAXXMENVONE (Jun 19, 2018)

That's everything insulated inside with 6mm silicone foam. No idea if it'll change the dynamics of what's going on inside but on initial test, the thermosyphon is working as the group is heating nicely. I'll pull a shot in the morning and see what happens!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DRAXXMENVONE (Jun 19, 2018)

....and wrapped the back and sides in black vinyl. Not the neatest job ever but my first attempt with vinyl having watched two YouTube videos beforehand! Decided the side panels I had planned looked too chunky so opted for a simpler option to darken the thing down a bit. Pretty pleased with the way it looks.

Still to replace the LEDs with more modern white ones when they arrive.

Kind of sad this project's coming to an end. It's been a blast. Just need to tweak the PID to accommodate the insulation I added then I'll jump onto the skis I was previously building!



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DRAXXMENVONE (Jun 19, 2018)

Finally my white LEDs arrived from China and I love how they look. 
think that about wraps it up for the improvements I wanted to do on this machine for now. Might eventually add a flow control paddle but I reckon I should get used to using the machine as is for now. It's been brilliant fun fixing this machine up.


----------



## 24774 (Mar 8, 2020)

Great effort inside and out, the machine looks really good!


----------



## ZiggyMarley (Jan 9, 2019)

DRAXXMENVONE said:


> Finally my white LEDs arrived from China and I love how they look.
> think that about wraps it up for the improvements I wanted to do on this machine for now. Might eventually add a flow control paddle but I reckon I should get used to using the machine as is for now. It's been brilliant fun fixing this machine up.
> 
> View attachment 45487


 now you've perfected it, can I buy it back?

just joking.... it looks great and looks like it is making great coffee...


----------



## DRAXXMENVONE (Jun 19, 2018)

ZiggyMarley said:


> now you've perfected it, can I buy it back?
> 
> just joking.... it looks great and looks like it is making great coffee...


 Haha. Thanks for passing it on! Slowly learning how to get the best out of it. It's a great wee machine now the temperature is stable. Plus I'm loving the way it looks now with the black casing and white LEDs. Hope you don't think I desecrated it too much!


----------



## ZiggyMarley (Jan 9, 2019)

DRAXXMENVONE said:


> Haha. Thanks for passing it on! Slowly learning how to get the best out of it. It's a great wee machine now the temperature is stable. Plus I'm loving the way it looks now with the black casing and white LEDs. *Hope you don't think I desecrated it too much! *


 It looks fine - i quite like the white LEDs. I showed my wife and she thinks it is cool. You have done a brilliant job, and so long as it continues to make coffee, then i am smiling. I certainly couldn't put up with the faff of E61 maintenance. Excitement here as my new machine is arriving tomorrow....... I passed it on because i thought someone could make better use of it than me, and i was right! It would have been such a waste to scrap it and i hate waste


----------



## DRAXXMENVONE (Jun 19, 2018)

ZiggyMarley said:


> It looks fine - i quite like the white LEDs. I showed my wife and she thinks it is cool. You have done a brilliant job, and so long as it continues to make coffee, then i am smiling. I certainly couldn't put up with the faff of E61 maintenance. Excitement here as my new machine is arriving tomorrow....... I passed it on because i thought someone could make better use of it than me, and i was right! It would have been such a waste to scrap it and i hate waste


 Ooh! What new machine have you got coming?


----------



## ZiggyMarley (Jan 9, 2019)

DRAXXMENVONE said:


> Ooh! What new machine have you got coming?


 Lelit Elizabeth - We have been without (apart from my portable Wacaco Nanopresso).

Since I sold the Zaffiro, and working at home means I have no access to Espresso via outlets at work. I missed it too much, we thought pour over would fill the coffee gap but it is too different.

After much thinking we decided on the Elizabeth....arrives sometime (any time up to 6pm) today


----------



## DRAXXMENVONE (Jun 19, 2018)

ZiggyMarley said:


> Lelit Elizabeth - We have been without (apart from my portable Wacaco Nanopresso).
> 
> Since I sold the Zaffiro, and working at home means I have no access to Espresso via outlets at work. I missed it too much, we thought pour over would fill the coffee gap but it is too different.
> 
> After much thinking we decided on the Elizabeth....arrives sometime (any time up to 6pm) today


 Ah lovely! Looks like a great machine. You cannie beat a proper espresso! I like the 10 minutes peace from work while I make it as much as anything else!


----------



## ZiggyMarley (Jan 9, 2019)

DRAXXMENVONE said:


> You cannie beat a proper espresso!


 too true


----------

